# Osama Bin Laden, is Osama ben better now



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

If you haven't heard on the news yet they are saying the US has killed Bin Laden and they have his body and have confirmed it. Outstanding thought I would share the good news.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 1, 2011)

Ya... you're going to need to source that. It's sure as heck not on the front page of any of my usual news sites.


----------



## MMiz (May 1, 2011)

I'm watching it on CNN and it's on most of the major news channels.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2011)

It's just coming "off the wire" right now... but apparently he's been dead a week and the body is in US custody, confirmed by DNA. At least that's what I'm seeing on Fox and other sites.


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

Watching on CNN. President makes official announcement at 10:30.


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

Yeah what Rob said turn to any news channel, there is nothing on TV but this. I just cracked a bottle of wine. It tastes so much better right now.


----------



## MrBrown (May 1, 2011)

The CIA will be disappointed, they have lost a valuable employee.

*Brown goes and sits back down and says nothing more


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 1, 2011)

Okay I had to go to CNN to find it. Nothing on BBC, CBC or Toronto Star. Very interesting. I'll wait for the official confirmation before I celebrate more than that.

Certainly the death of Osama Bin Laden is the achievement of a long sought after goal, but I wonder how much it will really hurt the cause of terrorism at this point. The decentralized cellular structure of a terrorist organization and the many players under different banners makes me think that while this is a well deserved feather in the cap, it also provides a rallying cry that may surpass the actual contributions of Bin Laden to their cause.

Edit: Wow, I thought I understood the 24 hour news cycle. But literally since I first posted the news has exploded onto all my usual sites.


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

They are saying the NSA, etc they are now worried about retaliation by terrorists cells because of this.


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Okay I had to go to CNN to find it. Nothing on BBC, CBC or Toronto Star. Very interesting. I'll wait for the official confirmation before I celebrate more than that.
> 
> Certainly the death of Osama Bin Laden is the achievement of a long sought after goal, but I wonder how much it will really hurt the cause of terrorism at this point. The decentralized cellular structure of a terrorist organization and the many players under different banners makes me think that while this is a well deserved feather in the cap, it also provides a rallying cry that may surpass the actual contributions of Bin Laden to their cause.
> 
> Edit: Wow, I thought I understood the 24 hour news cycle. But literally since I first posted the news has exploded onto all my usual sites.



It was just released that he was killed in a mansion outside Islamabad.


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

Do you suppose he got his 72 virgins? Bahahahahaha


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2011)

About time. We should have focused our resources on him from the beginning, instead of some two bit dictator.


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Do you suppose he got his 72 virgins? Bahahahahaha



hahaha virgin men I am sure lmao

This is great news. Its about fricken time.


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

Half Bottle of wine down


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Do you suppose he got his 72 virgins? Bahahahahaha



What they don't tell you about the 72 virgins..


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

This is my current Facebook status:

I hope Robin Williams was right, When Bin Laden was expecting his 72 virgins, He actually got 72 Virginians and George Washington is currently KICKING THE SH*T out of him!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2011)

Can we end the wars now?


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2011)

*Attention everyone, Osama Big Ladles is now closed for business, please see Bed, Bath, and Beyond for all of your Ladle needs.*


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Do you suppose he got his 72 virgins? Bahahahahaha





Anjel1030 said:


> hahaha virgin men I am sure lmao
> 
> This is great news. Its about fricken time.


----------



## Monkey (May 1, 2011)

he is now in a room with 72 20 year olds playing World of Warcraft...

Same thing right?


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Exactly


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2011)

Monkey said:


> he is now in a room with 72 20 year olds playing World of Warcraft...
> 
> Same thing right?


----------



## MrBrown (May 1, 2011)

Monkey said:


> he is now in a room with 72 20 year olds playing World of Warcraft...



Hey Mrs Brown is into WoW what are you trying to say?


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

I play WoW as well, Hope George Washington is still kicking his a$$


----------



## Shishkabob (May 1, 2011)

Jeez, Obama... crack a damn smile at some point.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2011)

Haha. Sitting in the ambulance
Dispatch "Attention all crews Osama has been killed. This is not a joke."
About 10 crews at the same time bust over the radio cheering. 
Then one unit plays "celebrate" over the radio.


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

Here is how they found him:

"Like a good neighbor state farm is there ... with Osama Bin Laden!"

in related news, "Donald Trump DEMANDS Osama's death certificate"


----------



## 18G (May 2, 2011)

Bin Laden was the head and symbol of Al Qaeda and terrorism. I wonder if his death will weaken terrorists efforts or propel them to a level of initiative never seen before???


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

18G said:


> Bin Laden was the head and symbol of Al Qaeda and terrorism. I wonder if his death will weaken terrorists efforts or propel them to a level of initiative never seen before???



Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## LucidResq (May 2, 2011)

The guys that actually went in and killed him - how do you think they feel right now?


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> The guys that actually went in and killed him - how do you think they feel right now?



According to CNN just 5 minutes ago, they feel vindicated in the fact that Bin laden was in Pakistan, something they suspected the entire time.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> The guys that actually went in and killed him - how do you think they feel right now?



As I understand it, it was an airstrike that killed him.


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2011)

CNN is reporting it was a firefight, likely led by Delta Force Navy SEALS with possible support by the CIA.

Both Obama and CNN stated that his body is in custody, which makes it sound like there had to be US people on the ground at the time of the attack.


----------



## 18G (May 2, 2011)

The President said during his speech that Bin Laden was killed by a firefight on the ground.


----------



## Tommerag (May 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> As I understand it, it was an airstrike that killed him.



It was a navy seal team that killed him in a fire fight


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

18G said:


> Bin Laden was the head and symbol of Al Qaeda and terrorism. I wonder if his death will weaken terrorists efforts or propel them to a level of initiative never seen before???



Very legit concern, the guys now a martyr the likes of which we've never seen before.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> The guys that actually went in and killed him - how do you think they feel right now?



I'm guessing they will never pay for a drink in a bar again...


----------



## dmc2007 (May 2, 2011)

Rumor has it that he spent the last several years of his life on dialysis.  There is some justice in the world.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

sudo rm -rf /bin/laden 


That's how it went down.


----------



## nemedic (May 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> The guys that actually went in and killed him - how do you think they feel right now?



Like people that will never have to buy their own beer again.
:beerchug:

Damn, beaten to it.....


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> Rumor has it that he spent the last several years of his life on dialysis.  There is some justice in the world.



They mentioned that already and have said that it is very unlikely. I would honestly be very very surprised if he had. Significant resources are needed for dialysis, especially if the patient can't go to a hospital. 

Pure speculation on my part, but if he had been on dialysis I bet it would have been much easier to track him down.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2011)

Aidey said:


> They mentioned that already and have said that it is very unlikely. I would honestly be very very surprised if he had. Significant resources are needed for dialysis, especially if the patient can't go to a hospital.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part, but if he had been on dialysis I bet it would have been much easier to track him down.



Also would have been easier if we set our primary goal to catch/kill him, instead of going into another country to fight.


----------



## firetender (May 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> The guys that actually went in and killed him - how do you think they feel right now?



All that they'd probably allow themselves to feel is "Job well done!"

They'd smile a lot.

And every night get toasted.

These were Hit Men of the first order; killing machines that fulfilled their functions.

(Nothing less could get the job done, could it?)

How would you feel if you were on that scene with Bin Laden and called on to save his life so he could go to trial and you succeeded?


----------



## MotoMan (May 2, 2011)

They are saying it was a SEAL Team. I thought it would have been CIA for sure, but I was wrong. No Americans were hurt, so that is 2 wins for the good guys.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

It was a 40 minute helicopter raid, seal team killed him (there is speculation on a Pakistani TV network right now that they also killed Osama's son (didnt know he had one)). 

One of the helicopters suffered a mechanical malfunction. However, no Americans were hurt. There was a woman (nationality unspecified) who was used as a human shield. She was killed. 

I am watching footage of the burning mansion.


----------



## Tommerag (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> It was a 40 minute helicopter raid, seal team killed him (there is speculation on a Pakistani TV network right now that they also killed Osama's son (didnt know he had one)).
> 
> One of the helicopters suffered a mechanical malfunction. However, no Americans were hurt. There was a woman (nationality unspecified) who was used as a human shield. She was killed.
> 
> I am watching footage of the burning mansion.



Dont quote me for sure but I think i saw he had like 20 some kids


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> sudo rm -rf /bin/laden
> 
> 
> That's how it went down.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2011)

firetender said:


> All that they'd probably allow themselves to feel is "Job well done!"
> 
> They'd smile a lot.
> 
> ...



I don't know what I would do in that situation. I honestly don't know if I would be able to aid him in any way.


----------



## subliminal1284 (May 2, 2011)

In other news: Chuck Norris has returned from his recent trip to Pakistan.


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> I don't know what I would do in that situation. I honestly don't know if I would be able to aid him in any way.


Is making sure he's captured instead of killed really aiding him? Which is better, a trial or a killing? This is not as easy of a question as people who are going to argue that him being dead based only on emotions would like it to be.


----------



## MrBrown (May 2, 2011)

Brown finds it highly suspicious that not only this election year in the US, but, at a time when Obama is not all that popular bang, suddenly Bin Laden happens to turn turn up "dead" .... 

And lets not forget that CIA has admitted he was funded and supplied to fight the Russians during the invasion of Afghanistan in the early eighties ....

Brown smells brown ....


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> And lets not forget that CIA has admitted he was funded and supplied to fight the Russians during the invasion of Afghanistan in the early eighties ....


The CIA has a habit of funding groups under the concept of the enemy of our enemy is our friend, without understanding that the enemy of our enemy could also become our enemy.


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2011)

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=14380849


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2011)

It also isn't really an election year here, 2012 is technically the next presidential election year.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

This Abbotabad resident (not far from the scene) actually tweeted about the events as they occured: 
https://twitter.com/#!/ReallyVirtual


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

Link wont load for me


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

Try this:

https://twitter.com/ReallyVirtual


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Rob1. "Why are there so many helicopters? Oh, the U.S. just killed Osama...and I tweeted the whole thing about a helicopter swatter..."

Smooth haha


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

> *ReallyVirtual Sohaib Athar *
> A huge window shaking bang here in Abbottabad Cantt. I hope its not the start of something nasty :-S
> 11 hours ago
> 
> ...



Start there and read up for his entire account of the event as it unfolded.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

That's where I started at. What is the helicopter crash he keeps talking about? My guess was breaching charges? I didn't hear anything about a chopper on the deck.


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2011)

One of the US heilos reportedly crashed, no reported injuries though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

Ah I see. I had heard they had a mechanical issue, I didn't know it went down though. 

I love your sig by the way, Aidey. :thumbsup:


----------



## HasTy (May 2, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: A US official says Osama bin Laden's body has been buried at sea (AP)


I am beginning to think we got suckered folks....sounds a little fishy...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

Oh dear. Bad, bad move on whoever decided to do that.


----------



## cOmpressor (May 2, 2011)

If they are going to drop him in the ocean at least tie a chunk of concrete from the WTC to him. Wish he was still alive when that happens.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

They said they would observe muslim traditions, which (if I heard correctly) dictate that one is to be buried within 24 hours of death. There will be autopsy photos, DNA reports, etc.

Source: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/05/02/501364/main20058795.shtml


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 2, 2011)

So I'm sitting in the small EMS room at the hospital writing report and my partner busts in. Here is the basic conversation. 

Partner: Hey! Guess what? 
Me: Ummmmm you decided to buy me dinner. 
P: No, better n that! 
Me: I give up. 
P: Obama is dead! 
Me: What?!?!?!? The h**l he is!!! 
P: Yea, the military has his body and say this is the greatest victory in the war on terror! 
Me: DUDE! I know you are conservative, but to call the president a terrorist basically, that is going a little far. 
P: I swear! It's on CNN in the nurses lounge! Obama is dead! That mastermind who planned the 9-11 attacks. He was on the run somewhere in Pakistan.   
Me: You know, I think you mean Osama. Obama is our president.
Partner: Crap! Looks like I'm buying dinner anyhow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/05/02/usama-bin-laden-buried-sea/

Confirmed there. 



> That practice calls for the body to be buried within 24 hours, the official said. Finding a country willing to accept the remains of the world's most wanted terrorist would have been difficult, the official said. So the U.S. decided to bury him at sea.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

Death Photo (GRAPHIC)
http://www.a-w-i-p.com/media/blogs/articles/Articles6/osama_bin_laden_dead0001_1.jpg


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Death Photo (GRAPHIC)
> http://www.a-w-i-p.com/media/blogs/articles/Articles6/osama_bin_laden_dead0001_1.jpg



These guys always look so much less impressive once they have been shot, blown up, torn apart, etc than when they are on TV pounding their fist on a table, carrying an AK around, you name it. 

I know, it is rhetorical......


----------



## Veneficus (May 2, 2011)

MotoMan said:


> They are saying it was a SEAL Team. I thought it would have been CIA for sure, but I was wrong. No Americans were hurt, so that is 2 wins for the good guys.



I think the purpose was to get it done right the first time


----------



## akflightmedic (May 2, 2011)

For those of you challenging the "sea burial", it makes total sense.

No non-Muslim nation would want the body on their soil.

If it is buried in any Muslim country it will become a shrine.

It is best to dispose of the body at sea, where no markers can ever be built, no shrine, no pilgrimage site, whatever....

Now do I think we really dumped it at sea....no, but officially it is the best thing to do.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 2, 2011)

***BREAKING NEWS*** Sara Palin just issued a press release: "I want to thank the NYPD for finally killing that terrorist Muhammed Ali."


----------



## rwik123 (May 2, 2011)

Alot of places are saying that the death photo is just photoshopped. not official. What source did you get the photo from?


----------



## Veneficus (May 2, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> For those of you challenging the "sea burial", it makes total sense.
> 
> No non-Muslim nation would want the body on their soil.
> 
> ...



I think it would be great to dump his body in the sea.

In classic Naval tradition, sending the enemy to the bottom.

I also agree that the sailors and supporting units involved should never pay for a drink again


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 2, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Alot of places are saying that the death photo is just photoshopped. not official. What source did you get the photo from?



I would say it's certainly photoshopped. But that is just my not so humble, highly untrained opinion.


----------



## rwik123 (May 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I would say it's certainly photoshopped. But that is just my not so humble, highly untrained opinion.



US will probably release an official photo someone soon


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2011)

CNN is saying there are DNA tests in progress, however the intelligence people feel that it is just an unnecessary formality. Apparently they did facial recognition and the overwhelming evidence is that it was definitely bin Laden. 

Honestly, I think if they do release photos they are going to have to be careful about it. There is a fine line between confirmation and over the top gloating.


----------



## mycrofft (May 2, 2011)

*Goody, we capped him.*

He didn't deserve the hoopla. In fact, how much better if suddenly his compound suddenly went dark, then no one was heard from  ever again? THAT's counterterrorism.
Burial at sea: right on, next best.

al-Qaeda's strength has been it's looseness of central authority, binh Laden's status probably has largely been one of emeritus for many members. Watch for the repercussions.

Wondered why Hillary Clinton has been so quiet lately.

The State Dept quote that our enemies should never count on waiting us out rings true, so Ghaddafi has to be next. (Did he ever send Idi Amin Dada packing? Or turn over the various highjackers and terrorist trainers he's been harboring for decades?).


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2011)

CNN just issued a breaking news statement that the DNA results have confirmed it was bin Laden.


----------



## Tommerag (May 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I would say it's certainly photoshopped. But that is just my not so humble, highly untrained opinion.



Doesn't make it any less awesome


----------



## Veneficus (May 2, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> He didn't deserve the hoopla. In fact, how much better if suddenly his compound suddenly went dark, then no one was heard from  ever again? THAT's counterterrorism.
> Burial at sea: right on, next best.
> 
> al-Qaeda's strength has been it's looseness of central authority, binh Laden's status probably has largely been one of emeritus for many members. Watch for the repercussions.




I think the value of his death is that it demonstrates leaders are personally in danger of being targeted and they will be sought relentlessly.

It is very different to command troops from afar than to be the primary target. 

Certainly there will always be an idealist to step into a leadership role, but it is much less attractive when faced with the fact they are not trying to kill "us" but "me."

There is always benefit in killing highly established leaders. Not only do you deprive the enemy of experience there is also the chance that they will not be able to replace exceptionally capable people.

The newer less capable and less experienced are more likely to make mistakes and have the international connections and high level support.

It doesn't stop attacks, it just makes them less grand.

It's better to lose a handful at a time than thousands.

The US by virtue of its isolation, zenophobia, and ethnocentrism has in the past been largely immune to small scale terrorism on its shores. I think like other nations have discovered, some level will always exist now and the days of care free low risk have been over for some time. As always, people have trouble adjusting to change.


----------



## 46Young (May 2, 2011)

I think it's great that people were filmed celebrating in the streets and partying similar to we saw overseas when the Towers went down.

Apparently this is supposed to strain our relations with Pakistan. My understanding is that we didn't ask permission, that we just went in did the job. I guess they were pissed that they didn't get the chance to warn him, or that it looks very suspicious at the least that they were harboring him. That was quite a case of hubris to hide basically in plain sight in an obscenely huge mansion in an affluent suburb populated by retired military officials.

This show that we'll eventually catch up with you, that no one is safe from us. It would have been tragic if he died from natural causes. Then he would have won, and served as an encouragement to others.

He's lucky that they didn't baptize him and affix a cross to him before they dropped him in the water.

This morning I was listening to the radio in my car, and they were saying that some high ranking terrorist was saying that they'll seek revenge for Osama's death (this further confirms that he was killed). I thought his execution was payback for the Towers. Get over it. 

I'm curious how many of our troops can now come home in the coming months?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

46Young said:


> I'm curious how many of our troops can now come home in the coming months?



This is what I'm afraid of. The US population looks for easily measurable metrics to say "we've won". This is not the approach our enemy takes, I assure you.

Bin Laden's death will only serve to embolden certain elements. The next year or two will require increased vigilance, not lowered.


----------



## reaper (May 2, 2011)

We will see even more attacks on our troops and our country. This is just the beginning. The public needs to stop looking ignorant by making remarks of a religion they know nothing about.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2011)

We'll never see the end of terrorism. This is my generation's Vietnam, except this will last much longer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 2, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Alot of places are saying that the death photo is just photoshopped. not official. What source did you get the photo from?



It was a photoshopped pic.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2011/05/osama-bin-laden-death-photo-a-hoax


----------



## medicRob (May 4, 2011)




----------



## firecoins (May 5, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> We'll never see the end of terrorism. This is my generation's Vietnam, except this will last much longer.



I don't think Vietnam is a good example.  I don't think there is a good example.


----------



## firecoins (May 5, 2011)

medicRob said:


>



firecoins likes this.


----------



## firecoins (May 5, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> For those of you challenging the "sea burial", it makes total sense.
> 
> No non-Muslim nation would want the body on their soil.
> 
> ...


I see exactly what your saying.  Makes perfect sense.


----------

